# Swimming Lessons



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey 
Looking for swimming lessons for myself, 26 and still can't swim 
There doesn't seem to be any gyms or amenity centers that just have swimming lessons or any I have found are for children only or need memberships.

Does anyone know of any places that do swimming lessons?

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Active Sports Academy. They have swimming lessons for adults in different locations throughout dubai. 
Active Sports Academy


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I took adult refresher lessons last summer at Crowne Plaza on SZR with a friend who'd never swam before. I'd recommend.


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Autrui (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am quite interested in it.
Do you have a specific person to contact or we can just call the hotel and ask for the swimming lessons?

Thx


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Aqua swim do adult lessons

AquaSwim


----------



## West_Upper (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe A.I.S.S (Australian International Swim Schools) have an Adult Learn to Swim programme


----------



## Maya Maya (Aug 27, 2012)

oh wow, and I thought I was the only crazy one in the world who can't swim haha!


----------

